# Just wanted to ask about humidity



## BMW (Aug 5, 2019)

In the guides I read that sulcata leopard and cherry head need high humidity 


For example would it be possible to keep a tortoise outside with low humidity during day 

And put her at night inside a humid chamber with 90% humidity and high temps or so 

Would this be ok or would it still build pyramids?


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2019)

Growing babies should be housed mostly indoors in humid closed chambers. An hour of outside time a few times a week is fine, but soak them when they come back in. Babies should not be left outside all day.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 6, 2019)

I keep my young Cherry head in a closed chamber inside. I put her outside one day a week for about 4hrs for uvb. Growth has been smooth so far.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 6, 2019)

I imagine it seems counterintuitive to read, 'keep them inside', after all what happens in the wild? They spend most of their time as neonates (babies) hiding from predation. Most hide places are plants' bases with leaf liter and high humidity, or burrows. It takes several years for them to get bigger and walk around. Those first few years they approximate a super nutritious ravioli for any predator.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 6, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I imagine it seems counterintuitive to read, 'keep them inside', after all what happens in the wild? They spend most of their time as neonates (babies) hiding from predation. Most hide places are plants' bases with leaf liter and high humidity, or burrows. It takes several years for them to get bigger and walk around. Those first few years they approximate a super nutritious ravioli for any predator.


Yes.
But for a lot of our members, "outside" isn't anything like the tropical environment that they live in in the wild.
Not all "outsides" are the same thing.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 6, 2019)

My "outside" time and space for Darwin, my redfoot, is a few hours in a 4x4 enclosure on our lawn on days it gets above 80°F... I hose down the space beforehand, and give him a soak afterwards (NH is pretty dry compared to redfoot homelands).




Jamie


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 8, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I imagine it seems counterintuitive to read, 'keep them inside', after all what happens in the wild? They spend most of their time as neonates (babies) hiding from predation. Most hide places are plants' bases with leaf liter and high humidity, or burrows. It takes several years for them to get bigger and walk around. Those first few years they approximate a super nutritious ravioli for any predator.



I had been extrapolating from @Tom 's post with the suggestion that keeping them inside is a best solution, and countering the thought many people express, but 'what happens in the wild?'. 

In the wild, all wilds, they find that high humidity micro-climate. So, keeping them inside most of the time in a controlled micro-climate does emulate the wild, at least for those that make it to being adults in the wild.

Does that all make sense?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> My "outside" time and space for Darwin, my redfoot, is a few hours in a 4x4 enclosure on our lawn on days it gets above 80°F... I hose down the space beforehand, and give him a soak afterwards (NH is pretty dry compared to redfoot homelands).
> 
> View attachment 278037
> 
> ...


Right now, the U.K is actually hotter than the southern U.S.!
Crazy.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 8, 2019)

Kapidolo Farms said:


> I had been extrapolating from @Tom 's post with the suggestion that keeping them inside is a best solution, and countering the thought many people express, but 'what happens in the wild?'.
> 
> In the wild, all wilds, they find that high humidity micro-climate. So, keeping them inside most of the time in a controlled micro-climate does emulate the wild, at least for those that make it to being adults in the wild.
> 
> Does that all make sense?


Yes
I was just pointing out that some of my answers are based on my experiences.
It's a little careless of me.
South Florida is sub tropical.


----------

